# Any interest generated from you all? Kind of admin comment.l didn't ask everyone lol



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I know we are all about winemaking.. we also have a small cache of meadmakers and beermakers..

Would anyone have any objection to a small forum being opened for preserving here?

I don't want to dilute our forum unduly, however we do have a small space for foods that pair with wines and personal other non wine oriented forums already.. with our ever expanding member base.. ( and I will pointedly mention the expanding base of feminine memberships!)

Together with the current recession..I would be very happy to share my tried and true pickles, jams and chutney recipes etc. if there is any interest here?.

Those who don't want to read that forum can avoid it..as do those that are not interested in beermaking do now.


Allie


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Allie,

You have my interest. 


Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to work at a medical school. We preserved brians and hearts!


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I used to work at a medical school. We preserved brians and hearts!



Oh for crying out loud!


----------



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I used to work at a medical school. We preserved brians and hearts!





you preserved 'Brians'?

( I'm having a huge "monty python" moment now....
promises not to include "brians" as a forum recipe option)

Thankyou Julie..i have a big interest in keeping costs down.. and currently a small jar of pickles at the supermarket costs $4 ( NZD), which is highway robbery!

Allie


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know 

*I think with all the wine I make / drink I AM WELL PRESERVED !*


----------



## BobF (Feb 6, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Yes I know we are all about winemaking.. we also have a small cache of meadmakers and beermakers..
> 
> Would anyone have any objection to a small forum being opened for preserving here?
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good. I would have a special interest in preserving stuff for future use to make wine.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm interested! I starting making jam last summer and gave most of it away as xmas gifts. Allie, I'd love to see your "tried and true" recipes.


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I kinda do it now. When I steam juice my fruit. If I am not making wine right away I will put the juice in Canning Jars.
Does that count?


----------



## Mud (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds good. Seems like a lot of winemakers are self-sufficient types. This stuff goes hand-in-hand.


----------



## Woodbee (Feb 6, 2010)

Bring it on. Please


----------



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome!

thankyou all for the feedback.

I have added a new forum for preserves/canning.. under the 'other topics' area in the forums list.

Allie


----------



## BobF (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> Well I kinda do it now. When I steam juice my fruit. If I am not making wine right away I will put the juice in Canning Jars.
> Does that count?


 
Yep, it counts! Now that the forum is created, just post a step by step.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Feb 6, 2010)

How 'bout a recipe for Pickled Possum Feet?


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy Cow Allie,

I think we created a monster, you sure didn't waste any time in posting some recipes.

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2010)

I love pickled anything. I pickle lots of salmon. And like Tom, I sucessfully pickled my liver too!

I don't care either way on a new forum, but why not just meld it into the food catagory?

We all love to eat as well as drink, I assume most of us like to cook as well, so I don't have any objections.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

Julie said:


> Holy Cow Allie,
> 
> I think we created a monster, you sure didn't waste any time in posting some recipes.
> 
> Julie



hehehhe

I was bored!

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds good, this year or next I hope to have enough black currants to make wine and hopefully some extra for jelly. After that I should have currants coming out my...well you know!


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Allie.  Some of the recipes you have up already sound like a nice way to spend a winter afternoon. Now I just have to get organized enough to make sure and gather the ingredients.

Steve


----------



## Zoogie (Feb 6, 2010)

I am all for it  used to can and do jellys etc all the time when the kids where living with me .... Zoogie


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2010)

WADE needs to include his olive recipe. I am so envious. I would love to get my hands on a pile of olives like he had here not to long ago.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2010)

Will do. They are very good now but still need just a little more time.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool! I am going to look into getting some from the west coast. Is there a season for olives? Anyone from California know when a good time to buy them Raw would be?


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2010)

Zoogie said:


> I am all for it  used to can and do jellys etc all the time when the kids where living with me .... Zoogie



LOL, this is how I started into winemaking. I use to make jam, jellies and butters out of our fruit but the kids are pretty much all gone so I decided to start making wine.


----------

